# Welche Pflanze ist das?



## Ikulas (5. Mai 2017)

Hallo,
in meinem Rosenbeet wächst in Massen diese Pflanze.

<a href="http://www.directupload.net/file/d/4712/l5dvbjje_jpg.htm" target="_blank"><img src="http://fs5.directupload.net/images/170505/temp/l5dvbjje.jpg" border="1" title="Kostenlos Bilder und Fotos hochladen"></a>

Ich dachte erst an eine Kleeart. Mein Mann ist davon aber nicht überzeugt.
Sie tauchte irgendwann einmal in großen Mengen auf, wurde dann auch immer mehr ausgesät. Ich komme kaum hinterher, sie etwas in Schach zu halten. 

Kann mir jemand sagen, was das wirklich ist?

Leider ist das Bild nicht besonders gut, ich hoffe, man kann es etwas erkennen. Die blühenden Pflänzchen kenne ich. Mir geht um dieses grüne Pflänzchen mit dem leicht geröteten Stiel.

Danke schon mal!

LG Beate


----------



## Wetterleuchten (5. Mai 2017)

Sieht schwer nach Gartenwolfsmilch aus. Tut nix und soll die Wühlmäuse fernhalten 
Ich habe mich inzwischen mit ihr angefreundet, weil sie eigentlich nur dort wuchert, wo nicht bodendeckend anderes gepflanzt ist. Sie gehört also zu den Sachen, die dort wo ich mich gerade nicht kümmern mag oder kann, wenigstens den Boden nicht nackisch lassen und irgendwer muss die Futtertiere der Singvögel, Igel, Fledermäuse und Reptilien etc. ja auch ernähren, nä? Im Fall der Gartenwolfsmilch z.B. den Wolfsmilchschwärmer http://www.lepiforum.de/lepiwiki.pl?Hyles_euphorbiae


----------



## Ikulas (5. Mai 2017)

Autsch, dann hatte mein Mann doch recht. Ich lasse gerne Zeug auch bei uns stehen. Unkraut gibt es für mich eigentlich nicht. Nur das Zeug wuchert extrem und zwar auch in meien Rosen hinein. Eingeschleppt wurde es wohl von Ratten. Denn an einem Rattenloch wurde es regelrecht ausgesät. 

Problem: Das Zeug ist giftig und wir haben Hunde und die fressen gerne mal auch die Quecke, die auch an einer Ecke im Rosenbeet gerne wächst, die ich auch stehen lasse, FÜR die Hunde . Bin also nicht wirklich begeistert mit diesem Gewächs :-(.


----------



## Ikulas (5. Mai 2017)

Ha ... vermutlich haben es die Ratten eingeschleppt um die Wühlmäuse von den Löchern fernzuhalten, die vor ihnen dort lebten.


----------



## domserv (5. Mai 2017)

Hab ich auch in Massen, u.a. auch zwischen den Rosen. Stört eigentlich nicht wirklich. Ratten hatte ich noch keine (zumindest keine gesehen). Das wächst halt einfach.


----------



## Ikulas (5. Mai 2017)

Jetzt wo ich es weiß, dann werde ich mich da nicht mehr so damit beschäftigen. Zumindest nur so, dass es nicht so sehr überhand nimmt. Meine Hunde werden es hoffentlich in Ruhe lassen. Die streifen nämlich auch gerne mal durch die Rosen.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (5. Mai 2017)

Hi Beate,

Ich schätze, deine Hunde werden da nur einmal reinbeissen, wenn überhaupt. Meine Katzen, die ja auch ständig Gras fressen, rühren es jedenfalls nicht an. Das Zeug sondert einen reizenden Saft ab und schmeckt dadurch übel. Wenn du es jätest, zieh sicherheitshalber Handschuhe an. 
Ich hatte davon auch Massen, ich denk mal, es schlicht sehr vermehrungsfreudig. 
Es scheint eine Zeigepflanze für basen- und stickstoffreiche Böden zu sein und ist wohl typisch für sog. kurzlebige Unkrautfluren. Es zeigt dir also, wo du auch anspruchsvolleres pflanzen kannst  (und dass deine Rosen gut versorgt sind  )


----------

